# AEM intake dealer issues?



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

update of sorts looks like I'm looking for another dealer seeing as Chevrolet Canada accessories page lists a performance air intake for the second gen cruze......


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm surprised they even looked at it. Usually installing anything non GM both electronically or mechanically voids all your warranties. If your warranty is up then they usually will look at it but not get too deep.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Fadclt said:


> I'm surprised they even looked at it. Usually installing anything non GM both electronically or mechanically voids all your warranties. If your warranty is up then they usually will look at it but not get too deep.


It doesn't void all your warranty... Only if the aftermarket item causes the problem. If I put an intake on and then my caliper siezes then the caliper is still covered. They were just being assholes and trying to fluff him off. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

I had to sign a form when I bought my 2017 stating if "anything non gm is installed both mechanically or electrically and is not approved by gm then all warranties will be null and void including bumper to bumper. I can't replace my defective infotainment system with something that works. Had to file lemon law case against gm.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Fadclt said:


> I had to sign a form when I bought my 2017 stating if "anything non gm is installed both mechanically or electrically and is not approved by gm then all warranties will be null and void including bumper to bumper. I can't replace my defective infotainment system with something that works. Had to file lemon law case against gm.


Why just yesterday you had no problems and now we learn you filed the Lemon Law, very odd. Surely you must have a copy of what you signed, please share this with us?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fadclt said:


> I had to sign a form when I bought my 2017 stating if "anything non gm is installed both mechanically or electrically and is not approved by gm then all warranties will be null and void including bumper to bumper. I can't replace my defective infotainment system with something that works. Had to file lemon law case against gm.


If you actually have a copy of said form, make another, send it the Chevrolet Motor Division, with a simple question: Why did I have to sign this form to purchase a new Chevrolet?

Sign, date, wait.
You may or may not get a response but I guarantee the dealer will hear from the division.
It won't be a pretty conversation......one of those 'I wish I was a fly on the wall' things.

This is NOT a Divisional or Corporate position.

Rob


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

I never said I didn't have problems. I said I had a problem with my 7in infotainment system. I just didn't give all the details cause if you read my other posts you will see the stuff I had to go through. 5 trips to dealer 12 days of a loaner car and 10 hrs waiting at dealer with no fix. Some ppl don't see it as a problem cause they never turn their vol past 15 or 20.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You know Audio players and the like will not qualify for the LEMON Law in any State. Then there's the proper procedure you must follow to get your Car repaired and it might take multiple times. If they can't fix it they replace it. Most of your posts seem to reflect your Infotainment problems and how terrible your GM purchase has turned out...

*Not all defects will be substantial enough to merit a manufacturer buyback, however, such as:*


*Problems with a radio or CD player*
*Car paint irregularities*
*Less than optimal gas mileage*
*Some problems may be hard to define. For example, if your engine light doesn't work, this may or may not be considered a substantial nonconformity, as it may just be a broken light or an indication there is a serious engine problem.*


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

The sales manager who i bought the car from (and is the owners son) told me when i bought the car the only way GM will void the warranty is if they can 100% prove the aftermarket part ( Intake/exhaust) caused said parts to fail. Tho i haven't brought it to his attention what i was told by the service department was waiting to see if when the evap is fixed if i am given a hard timer about my intake again.


----------

